
Wikileaks latest insurance files don't match hashes - PaulRobinson
https://np.reddit.com/r/crypto/comments/5cz1fz/wikileaks_latest_insurance_files_dont_match_hashes/
======
mvanveen
I think until there is satisfactory evidence that Assange is safe and still
behind the wikileaks web, social media properties, etc. we should assume that
they have been co-opted.

Publishing the hashes is meant to serve as a canary for this exact class of
concern.

Furthermore we have not seen any public appearances from Assange since his
Internet access was cut, nor has anything been signed with his pgp key.

edit: upon further consideration there might be alternative explanations, but
we would still need more evidence furnished to believe wikileaks sources
credibly. No explanation or acknowledgement has been provided for the checksum
mismatches.

~~~
69mlgsniperdad
There was an attempt on assange in August. Some guy scales the wall, trys to
get in the embassy. Luckily guards noticed him and warded the assailant off,
didn't catch him. Assanges lawyers drop dead. John Kerry visits with
authorities blocks from the embassy. Same day, bunch of security contractor
vehicles outside, along with police. Internet in panic. Periscope live streams
show up but after the cars are gone. Next morning, no word from assange, no
journalists, just periscope streamers. RT.com shows up and covers the story,
also reveals that the UK froze all of their bank and credit assets that
morning. Wikileaks tweets possible warning shot at Kerry, tweets pre-
commitment for several dumps, including one with Kerrys name in the title. Dyn
DNS goes down, taking down access to twitter, word is assange has no internet
still. No periscope streamers in 5 mile viscinity starting that day, lasting 3
days. I tried with proxies and tweeting at past streamers, no luck getting
anyone to stop by. When DNS comes back up, there are over 20,000 tweets about
Assange, the embassy, proof of life, etc, 4 different tweet templates, tweeted
by thousands of accounts, two of them were videos of assange in the window
from 2012. Was impossible to find anything relevant on twitter, like I had
previously been doing, because there were too many bullshit tweets. Since
then, 4/8ch investigation threads have been deleted repeatedly. 100 pages of
investigation purged, and the archive.is backups of all of the wikileaks/4ch
stuff were also deleted.(they endlessly load now). I only started looking into
this, because I noticed the weirdest change in tone from the wikileaks
twitter. That afternoon, the wikileaks account started tweeting in response,
very informally. Something they had not done at all since I had been following
them. They also took a distinct anti-hillary position, and even said yes we
have a position. Absolutely no proof of life. Also that same day, wikileaks
tweeted that 14 other people who work with assange/wikileaks, had lost
internet connection, and their phones went out as well. Since then nothing at
all meaningful has been dumped. I also think it is safe to assume he is no
longer in control.

------
turar
I thought this was an interesting comment in a related r/bestof thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/bestof/comments/5d37lj/wikileaks_la...](https://www.reddit.com/r/bestof/comments/5d37lj/wikileaks_latest_insurance_files_dont_match_hashes/da1hihn/)

~~~
mvanveen
This 8ch.net thread also has some good technical analysis:
[http://8ch.net/tech/res/679042.html](http://8ch.net/tech/res/679042.html)

might have nsfw ads watch out

~~~
WhoIsSatoshi
more details surrounding Assange and the struggle the past month - weird
lawyer suicide, fonky WL twitter, and police forces confiscating phones..
[http://survivalacres.com/blog/julian-assange-is-probably-
dea...](http://survivalacres.com/blog/julian-assange-is-probably-dead-
captured-or-escaped/)

------
exabrial
Besides "Assange was assassinated by Hillary Clinton and Obama", are there any
other actual theories?

~~~
maxander
Rescued from his captivity by a grateful Putin? If we want to speculate
wildly.

Which would mean that the KGB had conducted a fairly elaborate operation on
British soil, something that would be inconvenient to air. So, Assange as a
public figure would still be history, if that's the case.

------
avidwriter
I weep for the US if they stooped so low as to take him out. Democracy is dead

------
drivingmenuts
Does Wikileaks periodically obtain new insurance files?

If not, how can they guarantee that the information/evidence contained therein
is current enough to generate high impact?

Times change, and some of us once thought a businessman with a questionable
past and unsavory connections would never be elected president. Which is to
say: what the public gets outraged about today may not be much of anything
tomorrow.

~~~
ElonsMosque
Good point, reminds me of this segment in an Adam Curtis documenatary titled
"Oh Dear":
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcy8uLjRHPM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcy8uLjRHPM)

Basically the idea behind it is that this temporary empathy, followed by
apathy and inaction by us after events is a political construct, to prevent
the emergence of mass movements.

